# Question about a pasturizer, what do you use?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I edited this post, because I answered my own question.

HOWEVER, what pasturizer do you use and recommend? I am in the market for one, and have no idea what to buy. New? Used? Catolog? Ebay?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Why pasturize? if you know your animal and what they eat all you get form pasturizin is flat milk and less good stuff in it. I have been drinkin the raw from my nubian since last year and not only does it taste better than store bought I think my belly feels better than it has in years.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

We use our milk raw, however I raise my kids on CAE prevention so pasteurize for them. I have a stainless steel pasteurizer from Hoeggers. I've heard of a lot of folks using turkey fryers to pastuerize with too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't pastuerize either but I'm sure that a large stainless lidded pot would work, you only need to keep it at temperature for 20 minutes without scorching.

We do prefer raw, as it has a much better "fresh" flavor, but that is JMO :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't pasteurize unless I am making yogurt or cheese. And then I only bring it to a boil for a minute or so and thats it. So I guess I don't even "officially" pasteurize.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't pasteurize either, kills too many good things.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We use a turkey cooker to pasteurize our goats milk and it works great. We use a stainless steel canning pot to put the milk in. We do check the temperature on the milk-just so we know it gets to the right temperature. If you dont have a closed herd and you show your goats, i'd pasteurize just so you dont have to end up taking the risk of your goats getting CAE. I'd rather supplement nutrients in place of what their not getting out of the pasteurized milk. If we are drinking the milk ourselves though we do not pasteurize it.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Redneckacres, could you tell me a bit more about using a turkey cooker?? I've been curious about it for a while, is it one of those big outdoor things?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

i don't pasteurise either so can't really help


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

No, it's not overly huge-we use it in the indoors. It sits on our counter in the kitchen. We put a bit of water inside the cooker- than we sit the stainless steel pot in side. You can use the lid-although we find that the pot we use isn't small enough to allow a lid to sit on top of it. The milk still pasteurized though. The turkey cookers are hard to find during the non holiday season-but sometimes you can find sales on them after Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh so it's not one that hooks up to propane?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I wanted to know about pasturizing because I want to be able to sell our extra milk. It is illegal here to sell unpasturized milk. I had thought about the turkey roaster idea, but I was unsure if that would work. That is cool, so it is like a double boiler then?

I myself will try the unpasturized milk for myself when it comes time. I am sure that it is like anything else home-grown, 10 times better than store-bought! 

Also, off the subject, can anyone tell me if there is a recipe for bri cheese using goat milk? I love bri and strawberries! *rubs tummy*


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, it is like a doiuble boiler, just put the water in the bottom of the turkey cooker, than put the stainless steel pot inside and fill it up with milk. No, it doesn't use propane-just good ole' electricity . You could even pasteurize it in the milk barn if you have the setup-but we just brought the turkey cooker inside the house to use it. If you had the setup-you could even use more than one turkey cooker to pasteurize.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Just use this and sub out the cow milk for goat milk. Depending on your butterfat content you may end up with more cheese than the recipie says

http://schmidling.com/cres.htm#brie


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

redneck_acres said:


> Yeah, it is like a doiuble boiler, just put the water in the bottom of the turkey cooker, than put the stainless steel pot inside and fill it up with milk. No, it doesn't use propane-just good ole' electricity . You could even pasteurize it in the milk barn if you have the setup-but we just brought the turkey cooker inside the house to use it. If you had the setup-you could even use more than one turkey cooker to pasteurize.


Cool! Thanks for the info, I'll have to keep my eyes open for one. My pasteurizer only holds 2 gallons and sometimes it would be nice to be able to pasteurize more at a time.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I believe that you have to do more than just pasteurize to sell milk. I think you have to have a separate milk room that meet other specification and it has to be inspected. At least that is something I believe I read.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

rebelshope said:


> I believe that you have to do more than just pasteurize to sell milk. I think you have to have a separate milk room that meet other specification and it has to be inspected. At least that is something I believe I read.


I think that is true, though I haven't done all my full research on that. I have a room for it, but I need to re-roof it. I'm not going to be milking until next year, I am just preparing for it. I know there is a lot of stuff I need to do. Man, having goats for something other than just a pet is so involved!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We bought a new one from Hoegger's a long time ago but we don't use the pasterizer anymore, we pasterize on our stove.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...illegal to sell raw milk here as well....I don't advertise but a good many people know that I have it and require a deposit on the bottle it is in :wink: 

And being able to sell milk from your home legally requires alot, you need to check out the FDA regulations for your state/county and go from there...besides having a sterile environment and the quick cooling fridges, there is the lab testing as well.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We can only sell it here for animal consumption only. There is so much red tape to go through that most people never even attempt to go through the process to legally sell the milk.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm. Good point. Is there any regulations for selling butter or cheese from the milk?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, we can't sell anything we make from goats milk or cows milk without going through the red tape. I dont know the specifics on the law other than it isn't legal to sell it.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

redneck_acres said:


> Yeah, we can't sell anything we make from goats milk or cows milk without going through the red tape. I dont know the specifics on the law other than it isn't legal to sell it.


You can sell soap without a lot of red tape right?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a good question, I dont know for sure, but I have seen some places around advertising it for sale.


----------

